# calvarite gold ore for sale



## giom (Aug 11, 2018)

for sale calvarite gold ore over 100 kilogram . its over 35 percent gold contant .i can send a simple if some one intersted . its been assayed .thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 11, 2018)

I would guess your assay is at least 10,000 times too high. Even that would be 1 oz/ton ore. I hope you realize that no one on this forum believes anything you say. If it were 35%, it would be metal, not rock. That's almost 10K.

Send photos. I've never seen 35% gold ore and I doubt if anyone else in the world has either. Why not refine it yourself - it's worth $6,000 a pound. Are you sure you're not from Nigeria?


----------



## fishaholic5 (Aug 11, 2018)

Technically pure Calaverite contains about 42% Gold, it would have to be a high graded parcel of ore or a concentrate..
I've only seen pieces in mineral collections
The streets of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia were dug up at one stage when they realised they had used it to pave the roads 

Cheers Wal


----------



## giom (Aug 11, 2018)

to goldselverpro . iam100 percent sure .calvarite its one of the telluride gold ore you can do some search ..telluride gold .like sylvanite calvarite and about 5 more .its microscopic gold with silver .its caled electrum its not a normal gold ore its need a very high nowlege how to do the refining .and all start with roesting the ore to rid of tellurium .and need to be encaurted to under 6 karat its . need nowlge how to exactly do it i mean refinig this type of ore .the contant its . over 35 pecent of gold and you beter beleive it and iam not from nigiria .and iam willing to send a simple on my expence to some one very intersted and knew how to refine it .


----------



## giom (Aug 11, 2018)

to fishaholic 5 . yes itsover 35 percent and can go up to 43 percent .and alot of peapole wont beleive it geoshimistes do understand its a simple gold ore with high grade gold contant and some silver and tellurium .but the probleme itsthe refining part need a good nowlege how to saparet tellurium from the ore and silver from gold .


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2018)

I should have read up on this before my last post - sorry about that. After doing some reading, the 2 main gold telluride compounds, AuTe2 and Au2Te, are 43% and 75% gold, respectively. However, you called this "ore" and, from what I've read, some gold telluride ore bodies can be as low as 20g gold per ton. A vein of gold telluride, of course, could run much higher.

My main concerns would be the sampling and assaying methods that were used. The only reliable assaying method would be fire assay and, with hi-Te, it is not that straight forward. Sampling would take a lot of labor, if done correctly. Evidently, the Te compounds are very non-homogeneous and grinding to a small mesh size is necessary.

Instead of going through the whole procedure, I would ask you how the material was sampled and assayed. In great detail, please.


----------



## cuchugold (Aug 15, 2018)

giom said:


> to goldselverpro . iam100 percent sure .calvarite its one of the telluride gold ore you can do some search ..telluride gold .like sylvanite calvarite and about 5 more .its microscopic gold with silver .its caled electrum its not a normal gold ore its need a very high nowlege how to do the refining .and all start with roesting the ore to rid of tellurium .and need to be encaurted to under 6 karat its . need nowlge how to exactly do it i mean refinig this type of ore .the contant its . over 35 pecent of gold and you beter beleive it and iam not from nigiria .and iam willing to send a simple on my expence to some one very intersted and knew how to refine it .


This type of ore is common in the north of Brazil. The pure Au telluride is called "Brazilian Gold", by the way. About 40% gold content and it looks like gold. Many have been scammed. You roast it in air, and then you inquart it and part it with nitric. Very basic refining.


----------



## giom (Aug 15, 2018)

to GOLDSELVERPRO GOLD TELLURIDE .calvarite have tellurium and befor you do any prosses to it tellurium has to evaporated at 500 c with air or oxegen tellurium must evaporate if not will not let the gold melt will sap the heat in the melt thats the first probleme the second probleme is you have to convert gold ion to gold metal .and then encaurt to under 6 k .this prosse have way to much details to it .to even explain .thats why i want to sell some so i can finish my prosses if some one intersted .it can be refined no dought but with very specific refining nowlege and equipment .thanks selverpro .and iahve no interst of liying to any body or scam any body .iam hobiest refinner .


----------



## giom (Aug 15, 2018)

TO CUCHUGOLD .its dosnt looke like pyrite at all and the gold and silver its microscopic till you roest with air and converted to metal then it become all gray .its over 35 prcent no dought and no scam . iam very sure


----------



## cuchugold (Aug 16, 2018)

giom said:


> TO CUCHUGOLD .its dosnt looke like pyrite at all and the gold and silver its microscopic till you roest with air and converted to metal then it become all gray .its over 35 prcent no dought and no scam . iam very sure


Yes. You are right. The scam is when miners try to sell it as pure gold to the tourists or others that are not aware, when it really is only 35-40% gold.


----------



## Kustommolds (May 1, 2019)

It does not look like pyrite at all, and the gold and silver is microscopic until you roast it with air and converted to metal then it becomes all gray.
It is over 35 percent, no dought, and no scam. I am very sure

To fishaholic 5, yes it's over 35 percent and can go up to 43 percent, a lot of people won't believe it geochemists do understand its a simple gold ore with high-grade gold content and some silver and tellurium. The problem is the refining part needs a good knowledge of how to separate tellurium from the ore and silver from gold.

I'll take you up on that offer. Where are you located

Note: this post was Spell check and the spelling errors corrected by the moderator to make this post somewhat more readable.
Please use spell check when posting. (butcher)


----------



## rhg49 (May 16, 2019)

I can’t stop finding this stuff. Everywhere I drive , everywhere I walk.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 16, 2019)

I'm getting confused about who is posting in this thread.

giom started it.
Now rhg49 says he can't stop finding this stuff.

Are you two the same member?

Dave


----------

